# Would u like 2 see a real movie of Naruto or not?



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey, I already know theirs 2 movies out, but I mean like a real movie and not in cartoon. Like with peeps, and in the movie theatre. I would love 2 see how it would turn out. But I image the director of Naruto could pull it off. 

We should email the director and say "hey, I love naruto ect,ect, ect, I was wondering if you"ll ever make a real life movie" ...and It will probly be nicer riting and words then that, but I decided to see if you would like 2 see a real life movie or not so here the poll question: 

Would u like 2 see a real movie made of Naruto or Not..

Please tell me why, and if you think the graphics would be good or not

~Sakura~


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jun 8, 2006)

I would, even though it probably wont live up to expectations... A lot of CGI needed but i'd rather see it in the form that FFVII: Advent children was... yes i support the idea of a 3-d naruto.  But yea, i would like to see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2006)

No way. It'd be so horrible, it would kill the characters for me. I want to see Naruto movie 2, but not a live action movie. It could only end up bad.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 8, 2006)

you never know, Computure graphics can do a lot theses days lol 

~Sakura~


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 8, 2006)

No. 

It would probably look like one of those Mortal Combat movies..... ( God they look like crap .)


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 8, 2006)

you can't really say that, you may think it may look crap, but it could turn out as one of the most best movies of the year!! who knows, thanks for ur opion 

~Sakura~


----------



## starsun (Jun 8, 2006)

No damn way!


----------



## Dommy (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry but no for me.


----------



## Tonza (Jun 8, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> It would probably look like one of those Mortal Combat movies..... ( God they look like crap .)



[offtopic]Mortal Kombat movies are classics. Especially 1&2. Best game movies yet. (well that's not saying much though)[/offtopic]

But I don't either think that live action movie would be good... maybe AC-like CG-movie would be better.


----------



## Nico (Jun 8, 2006)

A live action movie would not be bad but not good either.


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh GOD!!! It would suck. I would be a disgrace to Naruto.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 8, 2006)

U never know, it could happen and it could get really good ratings, becuz if they get a good director, and artist or computure graphic artist, then I bet they could really pull it off, i'm saying yes, that my opion 

~Sakura~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2006)

I guess it could be alright, but think about the hair. Kakashi? He'd look like an idiot. Sasuke? He'd be emo! Kisame? I don't even want think about that... *shudders*

Gai and Lee would rock though!


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 8, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> It would probably look like one of those Mortal Combat movies..... ( God they look like crap .)



What the hell are you talking about? Mortal kombat movies ROCKS  (well, the second one rocks!) 

And a live movie.. Nah, don't think so..


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 8, 2006)

It could be fine, just look at the previews from the live action DeathNote movie...it looks fantastic. Although, a Naruto live action movie would be a bit harder.


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If they do something similar to Advent Children then it might not be *so *bad. But if they use people then... GOD!!!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 8, 2006)

yeah if they used people i can't imagine it turning out to be even decent. if the animation quality was like advent children than i can see it turning out good depending on the script. so no for real life naruto, and yes for superior animation naruto.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 8, 2006)

Exte|2naL said:
			
		

> *What the hell are you talking about? Mortal kombat movies ROCKS  (well, the second one rocks!) *
> 
> And a live movie.. Nah, don't think so..



Maybe, but the effects sucks big-time.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 8, 2006)

no, it would be done horribly.


----------



## Lakelog of the Desert (Jun 8, 2006)

It'd be cool to see if someone could actually make a Naruto movie so that the characters, the story and the effects fits in to the original series O.o


----------



## Shogun (Jun 8, 2006)

yes, but only if danny divito was cast as naruto.


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 8, 2006)

> yes, but only if danny divito was cast as naruto.


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jun 8, 2006)

Lakelog of the Desert said:
			
		

> It'd be cool to see if someone could actually make a Naruto movie so that the characters, the story and the effects fits in to the original series O.o


yea, the 2 movies made so far were basically long fillers.  The action wasn't so great in either of them either.  I know the story of the DBZ movies didn't effect the story but the action in nearly all of them was badass.  Naruto movies need to step it up.


----------



## Death (Jun 8, 2006)

Live action Naruto would flop really bad imo.


----------



## GaaraFromTheHood (Jun 8, 2006)

I think it could be cool if they make it like a sci-fi-kung fun movie cross. Anybody that seen Storm Riders knows what I'm talking about. The movie has this people w blue hair, making crazy moves, even a bubble-like force field that flies, and IT DID NOT LOOK CHEESY. Add to that some good story writing like starting from the Chuunin Exam all the way up to the Hokage fight and ending it there. Then another movie starting with the Itachi encounter, some Naruto training and ending wit the Hokage Battle. ANd then of course a third movie wit the Sound Invitation arc, and all the great fights and then ending wit the Naruto and Sasuke fight. It would be AWESOME. Think Hero + Storm Riders (if you haven't seen it get it! it's hot) It's very possible and as you can see I already have it drawn up. Just need the money to present it to kishimoto and produce it


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 8, 2006)

I think it rock, but I bet the hairstyles wouldn't be the same as the anime, like Naruto's mite, but not Saskue and stuff, I bet it would look different, but if they did, I think if they did make a movie they should: 

a. Hire GOOD actors/actress
b. Have a computure artist or graphic artist

But u know what, I bet if u think about it, it would probly turn out good, they just need the rite stuff, like it would be alot of action and the things their doin with techonogly is amazing

~Sakura~


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2006)

I berly could stand the shitty anime one these days, live? HAHA.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 8, 2006)

lol, well why are u on here if u dont like anime lol, unless u like naruto , then u cnt say all ANIME

~Sakura~


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd be a bit wary of one. I don't mean to be a cynic, but the last thing I'd like to see is an absolute tidal wave of fanboys and girls taking up all the cast with an absolute lack of acting talent, and an equivalent of gimmicky digital effects and rehashed music from the television series given a horrid remixing. Two dimensional would be the furthest I'd go(and products of course)into Naruto's popularity without it suffering several different directors' versions of it.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, if they actually managed to pull it off I imagine things would look nice, at least on the graphics end. But I doubt there'd be much interest in seeing twelve year-old actors get brutalized.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2006)

If you wanted it to do well, no Live action. It'd look terrible.  Naruto works, and looks much better in a 2-D world than in a 3-D world.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 9, 2006)

Probly, I would like 2 see it in both tho, but seriously, these days they barely hire actor/actress to play 12 yr olds, they usualy hire 15 year olds or so. But serious I think if they did manged to pull it off in real form, tthen I bet it would look good, but 3-d ,or 2-d would also look good 

~Sakura~


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 10, 2006)

They could pull it off only with a very BIG budget.
Like the last fighting scene in the Matrix (Neo vs Smith).  That's sorta DBZ/Naruto style.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 11, 2006)

Sure I would like to see it happen. But for it to live up to my expectations. They would need to have a bigger budget. I do not think a movie company is willing to do such a thing. Heck if there was a Live Dragon Ball movie. There probably would have been a chance. But there was not. I would like to see it but even I know the chances of it happening are very slim. Like not a chance at all.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 11, 2006)

yes, I see ur point, but still, it would be cool, but u can watch the 1&2 movie on youtube.com 

~Sakura~


----------



## Emiri (Jun 11, 2006)

i think making a real movie would spoil the effects and story, i mean the anime and manga are really intresting also because of the great drawings and effects....if u no wat u mean...

EDIT: also i dont think they can find anyone else to look like the charaters in naruto...there 10x cooler!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 11, 2006)

hell no...If it was a new naruto "anime" I would proble like it if it was a real move it whould be so horrible....


----------



## Rori (Jun 11, 2006)

Hell no.

Somethings just don't need RL movies.

CGI ftw.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe, u guys are right, but seriously I would love 2 see it in etheir way. But I can see why 3-d or 2-d wood be cool. But I WOOD love 2 see how they wood make it in real fourm. 

~Sakura~


----------



## greatachilles (Jun 12, 2006)

i would like to see it, just to see how it turns out...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2006)

~Sakura~ said:
			
		

> lol, well why are u on here if u dont like anime lol, unless u like naruto , then u cnt say all ANIME
> 
> ~Sakura~



I said i can't stand "THE" Shitty anime, talking about naruto cause it's garbage these days, sadly and it pisses me off cause i really enjoyed when it was good  But anyway no life action anime movie, i haven't seen any and don't want to


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 12, 2006)

Their have been a few actually!! that were done really, well, I'm a bigg anime fan , some types, I like shows, like Naruto, Avatar (Not Anime, just formed in Anime), Use 2 like Inuyasha, Fullmetal alchemist, Samurai 7, Final fantasy 7,, 


~Sakura~


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 15, 2006)

put real people in to a naruto movie would look rideculouse and would kill alot of peoples addiction to naruto well it would kill mine


----------



## ecelipse (Jun 15, 2006)

it will be so horribale i just cant describe it with word.NO


----------



## Seany (Jun 15, 2006)

No way. They would ruin it. Can you imagine how rushed it would be? they would have to cut ALOT of stuff out which sucks already. Not to mention most of the actors/actresses wouldn't even fit the characters.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 15, 2006)

Well first of all, as seen from the current naruto movies, you really can't do justice to naruto in a 2h period. Maybie if you took the story from the main arc, Mist Country whole thing, maybie it could work, but I have little faith in Naruto anymore due to the fillers. All this is IMO as always.
BUT beyond story, it could possibly be done. But you would have to have amazing actors, makeup artisits, director, coreogropher, digital artists, ect. and the odds of getting all the best of the best together is unlikey without an extremely huge budget.
So what Im saying is that it isn't impossible, but extremely impropable.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 15, 2006)

lol, I guess it wood be a lot, but if they did, I wood see, The could pull it off with Actor/Actress that are really tallented who are just comin into the biz

~Sakura~


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2006)

~Sakura~ said:
			
		

> Their have been a few actually!! that were done really, well, I'm a bigg anime fan , some types, I like shows, like Naruto, Avatar (Not Anime, just formed in Anime), Use 2 like Inuyasha, Fullmetal alchemist, Samurai 7, Final fantasy 7,,
> 
> 
> ~Sakura~



OK let me try this one more time. I said "THE" shitty anime, i was talking abobut "NARUTO" Only, that's why i said "THE" and not "ALL" shitty anime. NARUTO IS SHIT< NOT ALL ANIME...ok?


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 15, 2006)

i wouldnt like to see it, but i'd still go to see it though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 15, 2006)

no, that's so gay


----------



## Mojim (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope, i don't want to see a real Naruto movie...coz it's impossible to make it same as the original one.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 16, 2006)

It would be perty hard to find a Rock Lee face, ey? Besides, there might be Michael Jackson cast as Orochimaru around a million little boys. Big risk or what?:S


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

No, it would be to hard to live up to the expectation. Peoples would probally just get disappointed.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't think it would be that great.


----------



## C?k (Jun 18, 2006)

No, it would probably just be 2 hours of non stop cosplay and bad graphics.


----------



## Iceagedude1 (Jun 18, 2006)

i'd go see it


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jun 18, 2006)

It is extremely rare for a animated series to be successful in a live-action setting.

Also, IT never WORKS, if you make a live action show into a animated show!


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jun 20, 2006)

no, it would probably fail horribly like every other anime/ cartoon that has been made into a live action movie


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd thik they might need a bit of special effects fo it, and the actors/actresses would have to be very good and fit the parts or it would kill it. I think I'd prefer watching it in cartoon form


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

Not a chance would this be good. I'd watch it on the internet or something so I could see how good of a job they did at ruining the series, without wasting my money.

Have you seen Dragon Ball, the live-action movie? After I saw that p.o.s., I never watched dragonball again. They didn't even give Bulma blue hair.

It would be a betrayal to all of the serious fans if they ever even tried this.


----------



## RockBottom (Jun 21, 2006)

Allright, IF they did one it would suck. But if by some chance or miracle that it was good, it would be really good. I would really like to see one, if it were good.


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't see it working out. So no.


----------



## vegetax6 (Jun 21, 2006)

itd be intresting but i wouldnt be excited just intrested


----------



## Smichiko (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think so.  It's just a lot easier to draw some things than it is for people to act them out.  It would probably be really high-budget, and if it wasn't, then it would probably be really lame.


----------



## EqUaL bAlAnCe (Jun 22, 2006)

hell no!!!! it would rune everything for me!


----------



## d0rk (Jun 27, 2006)

Nopes...it would not be as great as the anime.


----------



## kire (Jun 28, 2006)

i have to agree, i dont see how it could be done without looking totally dumb..lets leave it in the Anime, where its all good..except fillers..


----------



## shady0008 (Jun 28, 2006)

no way. i mean whod play naruto an actual 12 year old or an older person acting as a child?...it'd be so lame


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd only even consider a live-action Naruto movie if it was a Japanese film, and even then I would be very uncertain because obviously the voicers couldn't all be doing the roles (ex: Naruto, Chouji, etc.) and it would be very hard to condence the Naruto story in a few movies' worth.


----------



## ジェイコブ (Jun 28, 2006)

As long as it was Japanese and with a good budget, I'd be interested.


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 28, 2006)

the CGI could be incredibly cool. ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Jun 28, 2006)

Crossdive said:
			
		

> the CGI could be incredibly cool. ^_^


Don't hope too much with it, or maybe it could be worse...


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jun 28, 2006)

Definitely not. It would kill the series, the characters and would probably have some crappy Hollywood storyline. Keep it as an anime, I say.


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 28, 2006)

@ azim86: I suppose, but Naruto has quite a following, if they haven't made enough for a good CGI budget they need to stop throwing to the peasants.


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh gawd no... Heavens knows what will happen. It's been the same with a lot of cartoon productions... just about everytime the real movie is suxx0rz. Leave is as it is is what I say


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 28, 2006)

this can start a sequel thread, "which Japanese actor/actress should play what Naruto character".


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't think I would because they would have to make all the jutsus computer animated and that would just be lame.


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 1, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> It would probably look like one of those Mortal Combat movies..... ( God they look like crap .)





i liked the Mortal combat movies, well the first one anyway, plus it was like the 1990's so cut em some slack


----------



## Jink (Jul 1, 2006)

Yuurei said:
			
		

> Maybe, but the effects sucks big-time.



no shit, it was made in like the early 90's


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 1, 2006)

Nah it shouldn't be a real movie, I can already tell it won't work out. v_V

better as manga and anime.


----------

